# Looking for Mother & Baby group in Seville



## BJZebra (Jul 15, 2012)

Hello,
I've recently moved to Seville (Tomares) and am looking for an English speaking Mother & Baby Group in the area. I've been unsuccessful so far and I've been told that there are just not many english speaking young families here so there isn't a need for them. 
I'd be really greatful if someone could point me in the right direction here. My baby is now 6 months old and my spanish is not good enough for me to talk to the spanish mothers with their babies in the park.
Look forward to hearing some good news


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

BJZebra said:


> Hello,
> I've recently moved to Seville (Tomares) and am looking for an English speaking Mother & Baby Group in the area. I've been unsuccessful so far and I've been told that there are just not many english speaking young families here so there isn't a need for them.
> I'd be really greatful if someone could point me in the right direction here. My baby is now 6 months old and my spanish is not good enough for me to talk to the spanish mothers with their babies in the park.
> Look forward to hearing some good news


Hi, neighbor! I live in Castilleja, the next town over from Tomares. I've lived here for 26 years and love the area! I hope you are settling in nicely. 

Unfortunately I don't know how much help I can be with helping you find a Mother and Baby group in the area. My kids are both grown so I'm not up to date on what's out there. But years ago when my kids were small the Seville American Women's Club used to have a children's playgroup, and they may still have one. You could try googling them, although I imagine that now in the summer they won't be holding any get-togethers. By the way, despite the name the group is for all English speaking women, and not just Americans. 

Sorry I can't be of more help, but I did want to say hi!


----------



## aljarafe (Jun 2, 2008)

Your best bet is to look at the American Women's Club website, as they organise mother and baby groups, although many may not be active over the summer as most expats return home to escape the heat!


----------



## triana80 (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi,
Ive just been trying to find mum and baby groups in Sevilla and saw your message-have you had any luck?
Ive been in Sevilla a while now and have recently had a little boy-would be great to meet more english speaking mums!
Let me know if you´d like to meet up.
I hope you´re enjoying life in Sevilla,
Thanks
katie


----------



## Becca82 (Apr 4, 2013)

*Seville mothers*

Hey there did you guys have any luck finding a mother-baby group in Seville / Aljarafe? I have just moved to Mairena del Aljarafe and would really like to meet some other mums. My partner only speaks Spanish so I'm getting worried my one-year old isn't hearing enough English!


----------



## triana1980 (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi,
Ive not had any luck finding baby groups but would be great to meet up.
Ive just moved to Mairena and have a one year old little boy!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

triana1980 said:


> Hi,
> Ive not had any luck finding baby groups but would be great to meet up.
> Ive just moved to Mairena and have a one year old little boy!


The American Women's site that was recommended does mention toddler groups. Isn't that information up to date?


----------



## Becca82 (Apr 4, 2013)

triana1980 said:


> Hi,
> Ive not had any luck finding baby groups but would be great to meet up.
> Ive just moved to Mairena and have a one year old little boy!


We should definitely meet up! Would be nice to speak some English! I've had a look at the American Womens' Society but I haven't been to anything yet. Let me know where and when suits you


----------



## Becca82 (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm Rebecca BTW


----------



## triana1980 (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi Rebecca,
I work in the mornings but free most afternoons.
How about tomorrow or thurs, 5pm at cavaleri metro and we could have a cafelito in the plaza??
Hopefully see you soon,
Katie


----------



## Becca82 (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi Katie,

OK, would 5:30 on Thursday be OK? Un cafelito sounds like a great idea. Maybe we could get a bilingual baby-group started! I don't know the names of anywhere near Cavaleri (we live nearer Mairena Pueblo) so you choose somewhere and I will find it!


----------



## Becca82 (Apr 4, 2013)

OK, just re-read your message. I'll meet you at the metro! I have a black pushchair with a bright red cover.


----------



## triana1980 (Apr 7, 2013)

Brilliant! See you tomorrow at 5:30pm by the metro.
Katie


----------



## Becca82 (Apr 4, 2013)

Hasta man~ana!


----------



## Becca82 (Apr 4, 2013)

*Broken phone!!*

Hey Katie,

It was nice to meet up with you and Becky the other week. Unfortunately, a few days later my phone broke and I lost all my numbers! I have now got new one but now in the lengthly process of recuperating numbers! So sorry I haven't been in touch since I saw you! I hope you had a nice Feria and if you fancy a trip to the park one day then let me know! I have the same number but new phone! xox


----------

